# How can anyone deny body halo ??



## Biggdink (Jul 16, 2020)

I get soo much attention when I’m shirtless and this type of attention is different than regular iois I’d get with clothes on and if I start a convo with a girl they also make it easy for me to carry convo and ask their number etc 

I’m natty so I’m not impressive as those insta models just a good lean physique with broad shoulders 

I gained weight and lost mass during quarantine but recently started gym again and today I went for a shirtless run around a semi busy spot and girls got hardcore iois such as girls not even looking away with a big smile, thirsty look (can’t describe it), this one hit chick even said hi while smiling at me (regret not asking her number ) 

gymmaxxing is legit af


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Ascendant (Jul 16, 2020)

Body halo is legit, do you have a pic of your body @ OP? (pic with body only is enough) Im just wondering at what level of muscles these kind of iois start to happen.

Do you have visible six pack?


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 16, 2020)

What is your PSL (face) and how tall are you? Are you white?


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jul 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 521465


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jul 16, 2020)

Height, weight and bf% ?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 16, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> What is your PSL (face) and how tall are you? Are you white?


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 16, 2020)

Ascendant said:


> Body halo is legit, do you have a pic of your body @ OP? (pic with body only is enough) Im just wondering at what level of muscles these kind of iois start to happen.
> 
> Do you have visible six pack?


 
Yea I have visible six pack and I don’t wanna post my pic here but I can pm you if you won’t post it here . Dont know how to pm tho so let me figure that out


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 16, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Yea I have visible six pack and I don’t wanna post my pic here but I can pm you if you won’t post it here . Dont know how to pm tho so let me figure that out


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 16, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> What is your PSL (face) and how tall are you? Are you white?


Yea white and idk about face psl but I get iois with shirt too, but I’ve also been rejected before 

Yea white but brown eyes and around 5’11-6’0 so not really tall


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Jul 16, 2020)

Indeed son






Good for you tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 16, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Yea white and idk about face psl but I get iois with shirt too, but I’ve also been rejected before
> 
> Yea white but brown eyes and around 5’11-6’0 so not really tall


If you get iois in a shirt youre at least 5.5 psl easily


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 16, 2020)

Post ur body


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 16, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> If you get iois in a shirt youre at least 5.5 psl easily


Idk my face looks good in some pics but average in other
But like I said girls make it easy for me to carry convo and shit when I’m shirtless


----------



## Copeful (Jul 16, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> If you get iois in a shirt youre at least 5.5 psl easily


Jfl what is this cope. I’ve gotten IOI’s and I’m 4psl curry. Normies get IOI’s too Bhai


----------



## homesick (Jul 16, 2020)

who says that body doesnt matter?


----------



## Mr.cope (Jul 16, 2020)

Who is actually walking around with their shirt off in public
Thats the only reason why connor murphy always did those social experiments 
He has a normie face but his body is a halo


----------



## Ascendant (Jul 16, 2020)

NCT said:


> Indeed son
> 
> View attachment 521483
> 
> ...


Good pyhsique, but face is below average I would say.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 16, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Jfl what is this cope. I’ve gotten IOI’s and I’m 4psl curry. Normies get IOI’s too Bhai


4psl curry getting IOIs? 

sounds like a larp tbh


----------



## Copeful (Jul 16, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> 4psl curry getting IOIs?
> 
> sounds like a larp tbh



Not LARPing bhai. I can dm my pic if u want


----------



## xefo (Jul 16, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> 4psl curry getting IOIs?
> 
> sounds like a larp tbh


Who the fuck cares if it’s a larp
Colvin I’m gonna be real with you the reason you haven’t got a slay is cuz your fucking autistic. Lose some weight and start socialising 

I’ve seen people in your level with girls


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Jul 16, 2020)

Ascendant said:


> Good pyhsique, but face is below average I would say.


@Colvin76 thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 16, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Who the fuck cares if it’s a larp
> Colvin I’m gonna be real with you the reason you haven’t got a slay is cuz your fucking autistic. Lose some weight and start socialising
> 
> I’ve seen people in your level with girls


Lol I'm *160lbs-165lbs with a 29" waist* 14% bf @ 5'9". What weight is there to lose jfl.

Also 2psl guys being with girls sounds like a larp tbh


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 16, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Lol I'm *160lbs-165lbs with a 29" waist* 14% bf @ 5'9". What weight is there to lose jfl.
> 
> Also 2psl guys being with girls sounds like a larp tbh


Try going down to 12% to get six pack and do you try to hit on stacys only ?


----------



## xefo (Jul 16, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Lol I'm *160lbs-165lbs with a 29" waist* 14% bf @ 5'9". What weight is there to lose jfl.
> 
> Also 2psl guys being with girls sounds like a larp tbh


Ngl I thought you looked higher bf than that but I guess I’m wrong. Either way, my point still stands get yo money up and stop being so autistic holy fucj


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jul 16, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Who is actually walking around with their shirt off in public
> Thats the only reason why connor murphy always did those social experiments
> He has a normie face but his body is a halo


There is social media now, you don't need to walk around shirtless, you post shirtless pics.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 16, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Try going down to 12% to get six


I already have a 4 pack at 14%-15. 



Biggdink said:


> and do you try to hit on stacys only ?


No I only go after BELOW 5/10 foids.

Approaching 5+ /10 and up foids = volcel tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 16, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Ngl I thought you looked higher bf than that but I guess I’m wrong. Either way, my point still stands get yo money up and stop being so autistic holy fucj


There is no cure for autism.

I've literally been DIAGNOSED BY DOCTORS/PROFESSIONALS. Autism is at least 90% genetic.


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 16, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> There is social media now, you don't need to walk around shirtless, you post shirtless pics.



you can run/jog shirtless on trails
I’ve also taken off my shirt at college parties


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jul 16, 2020)

pics or shit thread


----------



## crosshold (Jul 16, 2020)

pm me shirtless pic pls


----------



## Romanicus (Jul 16, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> There is no cure for autism.
> 
> I've literally been DIAGNOSED BY DOCTORS/PROFESSIONALS. Autism is at least 90% genetic.


Learn to fake it.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 16, 2020)

Romanicus said:


> Learn to fake it.


I've tried and it doesn't work.

Normies can always sense my Non-NTness for some reason. Shit always frustrates me


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 16, 2020)

Inb4 reported for bragging


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 31, 2020)

I bodymog this entire forum and i can tell you that body halo is legit.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 31, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> I get soo much attention when I’m shirtless and this type of attention is different than regular iois I’d get with clothes on and if I start a convo with a girl they also make it easy for me to carry convo and ask their number etc
> 
> I’m natty so I’m not impressive as those insta models just a good lean physique with broad shoulders
> 
> ...


wha kind of natty are you rocking?
maybe pic of someine similar.


----------



## italian2001 (Jul 31, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> just a good lean physique with broad shoulders



"JUST A"


YOU PIECE OF SHIT I'D KILL FOR SUCH BODY


PIEEEEECE OF SHIT!


----------



## ezio6 (Jul 31, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> I get soo much attention when I’m shirtless and this type of attention is different than regular iois I’d get with clothes on and if I start a convo with a girl they also make it easy for me to carry convo and ask their number etc
> 
> I’m natty so I’m not impressive as those insta models just a good lean physique with broad shoulders
> 
> ...


gymax cant save ur face bro, stop giving us "just be confidence bro" gtfo chadlite


----------



## SteveRogers (Jul 31, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> There is no cure for autism.
> 
> I've literally been DIAGNOSED BY DOCTORS/PROFESSIONALS. Autism is at least 90% genetic.


Autism actually has a direct link to mercury poisoning.
That's why vaccines cause so many cases of Autism - the mercury.


----------



## malignant (Jul 31, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Who is actually walking around with their shirt off in public
> Thats the only reason why connor murphy always did those social experiments
> He has a normie face but his body is a halo


face isnt normie he has good jaw


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jul 31, 2020)

People deny body halo and spam “face is everything” because they have the same T levels as a prepubescent girl and are too lazy to gymcel


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 31, 2020)

SteveRogers said:


> Autism actually has a direct link to mercury poisoning.
> That's why vaccines cause so many cases of Autism - the mercury.


My other sibling is also vaccinated and does not have Autism.

Autism is GENETIC. Anything else is cope.


----------



## SteveRogers (Jul 31, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> My other sibling is also vaccinated and does not have Autism.
> 
> Autism is GENETIC. Anything else is cope.


epigenetics was my contention.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 1, 2020)

currently gymaxxing and the gains are already body haloing me so hard. I was getting aroused looking at myself... tf


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 1, 2020)

where's the pic ops
or larp


----------



## Saen (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 1, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Yea I have visible six pack and I don’t wanna post my pic here but I can pm you if you won’t post it here . Dont know how to pm tho so let me figure that out


Typical larper, if you actually had a decent physique you wouldn't hesitate to show it.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Aug 1, 2020)

@Yuyevon 

my mogger northatlantid friend will explain


----------

